# os giken gear set 5 speed r33 gtr gearbox ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well i have been useing my car abit and i have acertained it 100% has a os giken 1st to 3rd gear kit as advertised its supposed to have a strengthened centre plate aswell whatever that means. 
at 8000 rpm speeds in gear are 1st 56 mph, 2nd 88 mph and 3rd 120 mph, 4th and fifth are stock at 148 mph and 196 mph. 
im thinking about getting an r34 6 speed so my question is how much is my gearbox worth ? its mint and shifts perfect in all gears any rpm upto 8000 rpm ive been.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> well i have been useing my car abit and i have acertained it 100% has a os giken 1st to 3rd gear kit as advertised its supposed to have a strengthened centre plate aswell whatever that means.
> at 8000 rpm speeds in gear are 1st 56 mph, 2nd 88 mph and 3rd 120 mph, 4th and fifth are stock at 148 mph and 196 mph.
> im thinking about getting an r34 6 speed so my question is how much is my gearbox worth ? its mint and shifts perfect in all gears any rpm upto 8000 rpm ive been.


You can tell if it has the billet centre carrier by looking at the box, the OS plate is made of totally different material to the box.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

As Dave said!
Centre plate should be hard anodised a dull bronze/gold colour in the middle section.

Bob


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks, i didnt notice on the ramp il have to check underneath.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

It should look like this.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

To answer what it's worth I did a search not to long ago of the forsale section 3-3.75k seemed to be the range.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Why on earth do you want rid? The OS box is the best purchase i've made, the ratios suit a big turbo perfectly - unless your engine is made for mega high revs stick with the 5 speed with longer ratios


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Why on earth do you want rid? The OS box is the best purchase i've made, the ratios suit a big turbo perfectly - unless your engine is made for mega high revs stick with the 5 speed with longer ratios


im not sure yet im just looking at options, the manifold is off again atm.
ive also checked now its on the ramp and the centreplate looks the exact same material as the rest of the gearbox ? 
the gearbox was rebuilt though in 2005 as it failed at santa pod aparantly maybe it was the centreplate that failed and a stock one was refitted.


so for a late v spec r33 gtr gearbox with stock centreplate and 1- 3 os giken gear kit all working perfectly whats it worth roughly ?
i know its got the gear kit as it will do 90 mph in second gear ! and over 120 mph in 3rd gear all with just 8000 rpm.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Davids price is not far off for what i paid for my one, that was for the 1-5 gears, with the Hollinger center shaft, i've got the ratios for each gear written down somewhere if anyones needs them ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

pupsi said:


> Davids price is not far off for what i paid for my one, that was for the 1-5 gears, with the Hollinger center shaft, i've got the ratios for each gear written down somewhere if anyones needs them ?


i have the ratios i got them from rhd japan thats how ive verified i have the os giken 1-3 gearset without stripping the box. i missed the reply above til now, so as i dont have the centre plate maybe id be looking at £2500 ish then ? it has nismo shortshifter aswell.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got the 1-5 kit and also paid around the same as pupsi, but I still think yours is worth at least £3k-3.5k - plus bin the short shifter, Ron at RK advised me that short shifters wreck boxes, even uprated ones


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I've got the 1-5 kit and also paid around the same as pupsi, but I still think yours is worth at least £3k-3.5k - plus bin the short shifter, Ron at RK advised me that short shifters wreck boxes, even uprated ones


the short shifter has been on it for 20k miles that i have record for and it was on before that to so its certainly not detrimental to the box, its a nice close shift i like it. 
ive just got the manifold and turbo back on yesterday so need to get back out in it and see how i go.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> the short shifter has been on it for 20k miles that i have record for and it was on before that to so its certainly not detrimental to the box, its a nice close shift i like it.
> ive just got the manifold and turbo back on yesterday so need to get back out in it and see how i go.


Just going by what ron recommended, he has more experience than me.

I guess its like the running standard turbos above 1 bar scenario, they might not blow straight away, in fact they might not blow at all, but to be safe youre best not running them above 1 bar - I chose to take his advice and cancelled my order for a short shifter


----------

